# a bagel and a dream(dog)



## Blessed (Aug 14, 2022)

Sunday evening, tired, so I put on the PJ's.  I had recorded Manchester on PBS. Television perfection awaited. I went to the kitchen, put a bagel in the toaster, pulled the whipped cream cheese from the fridge.  Went back out, pulled the show up on the DVR, pushed play.  When went back to the kitchen, got the lovely warm toasted bagel on the plate.  Coated the beautiful golden brown piece of heaven with the creamy cold cream cheese.  Back to the den, powered up the recliner. Then the dogs came. The littlest and oldest put her feet upon the end of the chair wanted up on the couch.  Fine, we do this all day long, took my little plate of heaven, went to put over on the side table by the couch.  How I missed the table is a  mystery to me, it is quite large, crash and my plate went to the floor (plastic plate). 

It was like a hoard of great white sharks, all 3 pups converged to see what was there for the taking.  The winner, the smallest and oldest of the group, was like a streak of lighting.  By the time I had got to the scene of the crime she was off.  Headed to my bedroom with her spoils.  I was stunned she managed to get both slices, left her younger and bigger brothers licking cream cheese from the floor while she was under the bed eating a full bagel without competition.

Just proves we are smarter, quicker and have pretty much figured out this life thing. 

I did not try the bagel thing again, put some of the grandson's poptarts in the toaster and called it good. Granchester very good.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Oh Goodness, they are amazingly fast when it comes to human food.


----------

